# Tier 5 Youth Mobility Question: Can I arrive before my VISA date?



## missy2442 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi There!

I have a Tier 5 Youth Mobility VISA for the UK that starts on May 15th. I am coming from Canada, so entering into England as a visitor/tourist is never a problem however if I plan to go there earlier than May 15th (say, May 5th) with no return ticket, can I expect any issues? Am I not allowed to step foot on UK soil until May 15th?

Please help! Any insight is much appreciated!!!!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you enter the UK before your visa is valid, you'll have to leave the UK and re-enter on or after 15 May to activate your visa. And you should be prepared to explain that to the immigration officer.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Just to clarify, going to the Republic of Ireland doesn't count because it is s in what is called the common travel area. There aren't passport checkpoints between the UK and Ireland.


----------

